# How to repair a cracked wood table top surface?



## RichardD (Apr 4, 2012)

So I have been pondering the solution to this question for a few weeks now. Needless to say I have yet to come up with an answer that I am convinced will work. I figured the best thing to do is to reach out to the seasoned veterans of LJ.

So here is what I have going on. A large crack is forming on a pine table top. It does not go completely through to the bottom, but it is expanding out to make the crack longer. It is about 1/4" deep and 6" long.

I do not feel that this is a simple wood putty filler solution because it is so deep. Are there any other options here to fill the hole and keep this from growing? I was thinking some liquid nails in the crack and then filler on top of the liquid nails to seal and stain it. I thought about shellac maybe? But then the problem is matching up the stain. I would also hate like hell to have to tape it off, sand it down, fill it, stain it and poly it all while trying to match the current finish. If I have no choice, then I have no choice.

Any thoughts or solutions to this problem would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, Happy Woodworking & Holidays.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

First you have to figure out why it is cracking. A picture would help.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

One possibility would be to fill the crack with beeswax. Since the crack may continue to grow, you can add more wax as needed. The wax is already a honey tan color. If your pine is stained darker, you might be able to darken the wax as well. Don't know how-trial and error would be my approach. The softness of the wax should allow the wood to move at will, because it's possible it might try to shrink back together (not so likely, I guess).


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Pull it together with glue and clamp.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with Bondo find out why it's cracking in could be a wood movement problem. Do you have a photo of the table top and bottom?


----------

